
Car lobby defeats Tesla's bid to sell vehicles outside an independent dealership - henrikschroder
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/09/sorry-tesla-you-cant-issue-yourself-an-auto-franchise-court-rules/
======
PostOnce
"In Missouri, a state court has ruled", the title makes it sounds like a
national thing.

